# Just got. 1.5 G tank. How do NOT make the same mistake and begin properly



## Emilya26 (May 26, 2014)

Just got a 1.5 G tank and I have a 20 Gallon tank that I had started up not knowing anything about cycling etc...

Do I need to cycle it? At the moment there are no fish in it I put prime in it and the filter is running. I have a pic of all of the chemicals I have in my gallery if thee is anything else I should put in or do with my tank, before adding fish, let me know pls.

And how often should I change the water?

Thanks in advance


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

All filters /tanks need to be cycled.A 1.5 g tank will barely be comfortable for any 1(one) single fish.What are thinking of putting in it?Even a betta is going to do better and deserves a larger tank.Anything less than 5g is really pushing the possibilties of "fish keeping".
In our freshwater forum section there are two threads about cycling.You need to read them.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html
Best plan.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fish-poop-you-primer-8310.html
What you nedd to know about putting fish in an uncycled tank.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

1.5 G? :fish-in-a-bag:

Sorry, but that is not going to work for much of anything. 

I started with a 2.5 gallon "Goldfish bowl" about 45 years ago....challenging but I managed to keep (2) small goldfish living in it for 2-years. *w3

I would try nothing more than a beta.....but as mentioned he probably wouldn't be happy either.


----------



## Emilya26 (May 26, 2014)

I didn't plan for the tank to be a community tank maybe just a Betta for my son. We had a Betta in a smaller tank and he lived for 4 years.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

We are not trying to discourage any fish keepers and I am thrilled you want to share this great hobby with your son!
But we are not "pet whatever" and sell nothing,many of us probly consider ourselves "fish advocates" and only want to offer the best advice we can.
Even a betta does better*(*=requires) a heater and filter.
In the long run even a 1.5 g tank is better than the bowl/"pudding cup" they sell/keep them in.
Bev (majerah 1)one of our moderators is a betta authority.


----------



## Emilya26 (May 26, 2014)

I've had many Bettas and I think having so many made me think "hey I'd like to get more than one fish". Which is how I ended up with my 20 G. Obv. Can't do that with male Bettas. I've had one in a gallon tank before and he didn't live long at all. Not to say that they do better in smaller tanks. I just think it depends on how their water is kept etc... This last one I had had a tiny tank no heater or filter but I changed his water often. The 1.5 G has a filter. Our house stays warm...the 20 G thank is usually at 75-80 degrees without a heater. Going to get a thermometer tomorrow just incase.

And I too care about all of my animals wether it be a dog, fish, frog, etc... That's why I signed up here to ask questions.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Bettas prefer temps of 80 - 82 to really be happy. Get a small heater for the bowl. Does it have a lid as they can be jumpers. Just use your prime and no other chemicals. Change water often. At least every couple of days.

But please cycle first.


----------



## Emilya26 (May 26, 2014)

Definitely made sure I got a lid. Our last Betta used to jump almost out of the tank when I'd feed him. LoL Will get a heater if the temp is too low.

Thanks guys


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Have you thought about shrimp? You could put a few live plants in the bowl, a small under-gravel heating pad, a small sponge filter, and have 5-10 red cherry shrimp in there. Also, you could put a Scarlet Badis in there, they prefer being alone and stay smaller than a betta. Just presenting options


----------



## Emilya26 (May 26, 2014)

Ohh I like How Scarlet Badis look. May give one of those a try thanks.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Look up the care and requirements of the Scarlet Badis before you dive in. They prefer live or frozen foods, though they can be trained to flake food if you are diligent. I was able to train mine to flake, but it preferred eating the shrimp babies from my red cherry shrimp colony.


----------



## Emilya26 (May 26, 2014)

Think it'd eat freeze dried bloodworms?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Emilya26 said:


> Think it'd eat freeze dried bloodworms?


It very much depends on the individual fish. Personally mine would only have live baby shrimp, live pond critters, live microworms, and frozen daphnia. 

I personally would go with a betta rather than a badis in such a small tank. Mine were all over my 5, and I do wish I could have had bigger living quarters for them. 

The hardiest critter of all would be neocardinia shrimp, the same species as the red cherry shrimp. There are _dozens_ of colors to choose from, ranging from the deepest reds to darkest blacks, bright yellows and oranges, greens and blues. And lots of in-between colors too. Give them enough vertical climbing space, like a taller piece of moss-covered wood, and you can have up to 10 in a 1 gallon...or as many as they decide to produce, since they tend to be very easy to breed. I've raised 2 generations in a bowl that was just under a gallon, and at the end I think I pulled out about 50 shrimp of varying ages. This was in an unheated, unfiltered bowl. 

You might also consider a single large snail. It's odd, but I do like having a single snail that I like just keeping around as a pet. Mystery snails come in all sorts of colors, are hardy, and are just plain cool. Not as action packed as a fish, I'll admit, but really interesting to watch anyways.


----------



## Emilya26 (May 26, 2014)

I've had snails before hmm I'm thinking about the shrimp. Never had one before. I think I'd be pretty cool to have one. It's between a Betta and snail at the moment. 

:fish-in-bowl:


----------

